# Bear & Hog processing near Blue Ridge, GA ?



## dgmeadows (Oct 11, 2010)

We're finally heading up to hunt the Rich Mountain area - does anyone know of any deer/bear/hog processing butchers in the Blue Ridge vicinity ?  

We're taking a bunch of coolers and have a place we can hang & skin, but it would be great to have the option to take something to a processor as well.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Fortenberry (Oct 20, 2010)

There is one about twenty minutes from blue ridge. It is in Blairsville, I know for a fact that they do deer and hog. Not real sure about bear, but wouldn't see why not.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 20, 2010)

There is one between Blue Ridge and Suches about 10 miles south of Morganton.


DIXIE DEER COOLER     "LOOK FOR THE DIXIE FLAGS"


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 25, 2010)

*CLOSED-Dixie Deer Cooler*



LEON MANLEY said:


> There is one between Blue Ridge and Suches about 10 miles south of Morganton.
> 
> 
> DIXIE DEER COOLER     "LOOK FOR THE DIXIE FLAGS"



He's closed  -- probably the best processor I've ever used in my 40yrs of hunting.


----------



## jmanley17 (Oct 29, 2010)

i know b&m in chatsworth processes bear and hog i dont guess its to far but it depends on where your coming from


----------



## merc123 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dusty Roads said:


> He's closed  -- probably the best processor I've ever used in my 40yrs of hunting.



I didn't care for them.  They were more expensive than B&M in Chatsworth, GA.  

B&M did a cooler for me recently with two deer in it (quartered) and did it for $20.  

Dixie did one deer quartered in a cooler for $55.  Cheaper for me to drive down to Chatsworth for them since I'm in that area more than Suches.

There is one in Ellijay off of Hwy 282 (Hwy 282 processors).  I haven't taken one there, but it's an option.  I don't know about the one in Blairsville.


----------

